# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Avviso di rettifica e liquidazione: valore presunto esagerato!

## Hanso

Due anni fa ho acquistato un negozio già occupato (il contratto scade tra nove anni). E' molto piccolo, 30 mq con un sottonegozio, ma l'affitto non era malaccio e mi faceva comodo, il prezzo mi sembrava invece esoso: 350mila (ed effettivamente era rimasto in vendita per parecchio tempo) Alla fine, dopo contrattazioni, l'ho pagato 300mila, cifra registrata al preliminare e al rogito.
Ora a distanza di due anni mi arriva la notifica di rettifica e liquidazione che in base ai parametri dell'Agenzia del Territorio il suo valore sarebbe di 390mila  :EEK!:  e che quindi devo pagare più di 5000 euro extra di imposte. In pratica tra il minimo e il massimo calcolato in base ai loro parametri, hanno fatto una media e ne esce fuori una cifra troppo alta per un locale del genere. Anche l'impiegato dell'AdE conviene che è una valutazione esagerata ma per quella somma dice che un ricorso mi costerebbe più o meno la stessa cifra, oltre al tempo e alle energie...
Quindi per il momento ho presentato una istanza di accertamento con adesione come mi ha suggerito l'impiegato, poi dopo le ferie quando mi chiameranno si potrà discutere sulla cifra che dovrò pagare.
Sono davvero furioso: ma chi si è inventato questi parametri assurdi? Ho fatto delle prove sul sito dell'Agenzia e per alcune zone sono vicini alla realtà ma per le zone centrali di alcune città sono fuori mercato, soprattutto per gli affitti! sembra un incitamento al rialzo  :Confused:  
Comunque le mie domande sono queste: Mettiamo che non riesca a spuntarla con l'AdE, posso in qualche modo _coinvolgere_ anche i venditori (sono 4 fratelli) che hanno ricevuto la stessa notifica come me? Qualunque cifra divisa per 5 sarebbe più sopportabile...O tocca solo a me e non c'è niente da fare?Ho seguito la procedura giusta nel presentare l'istanza di accertamento con adesione? Ho speranze che possano convenire che la cifra da me dichiarata è congrua? Ho tutte le copie degli assegni, della parcella dell'avvocato che mi ha seguito, della commisione in percentuale dell'Agenzia Immobiliare...Tutto riporta la vera cifra e non quella presunta dell'AdE  :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> Due anni fa ho acquistato un negozio già occupato (il contratto scade tra nove anni). E' molto piccolo, 30 mq con un sottonegozio, ma l'affitto non era malaccio e mi faceva comodo, il prezzo mi sembrava invece esoso: 350mila (ed effettivamente era rimasto in vendita per parecchio tempo) Alla fine, dopo contrattazioni, l'ho pagato 300mila, cifra registrata al preliminare e al rogito.
> Ora a distanza di due anni mi arriva la notifica di rettifica e liquidazione che in base ai parametri dell'Agenzia del Territorio il suo valore sarebbe di 390mila  e che quindi devo pagare più di 5000 euro extra di imposte. In pratica tra il minimo e il massimo calcolato in base ai loro parametri, hanno fatto una media e ne esce fuori una cifra troppo alta per un locale del genere. Anche l'impiegato dell'AdE conviene che è una valutazione esagerata ma per quella somma dice che un ricorso mi costerebbe più o meno la stessa cifra, oltre al tempo e alle energie...
> Quindi per il momento ho presentato una istanza di accertamento con adesione come mi ha suggerito l'impiegato, poi dopo le ferie quando mi chiameranno si potrà discutere sulla cifra che dovrò pagare.
> Sono davvero furioso: ma chi si è inventato questi parametri assurdi? Ho fatto delle prove sul sito dell'Agenzia e per alcune zone sono vicini alla realtà ma per le zone centrali di alcune città sono fuori mercato, soprattutto per gli affitti! sembra un incitamento al rialzo  
> Comunque le mie domande sono queste: Mettiamo che non riesca a spuntarla con l'AdE, posso in qualche modo _coinvolgere_ anche i venditori (sono 4 fratelli) che hanno ricevuto la stessa notifica come me? Qualunque cifra divisa per 5 sarebbe più sopportabile...O tocca solo a me e non c'è niente da fare?Ho seguito la procedura giusta nel presentare l'istanza di accertamento con adesione? Ho speranze che possano convenire che la cifra da me dichiarata è congrua? Ho tutte le copie degli assegni, della parcella dell'avvocato che mi ha seguito, della commisione in percentuale dell'Agenzia Immobiliare...Tutto riporta la vera cifra e non quella presunta dell'AdE

  Io ritengo che se si è convinti di essere nel giusto, non abbia senso cercare una conciliazione ma si debba andare in causa.  
PS: trovo quasi comico che un dipendente dell'Ade ti dica che la loro stima sia sbagliata  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hanso

> Io ritengo che se si è convinti di essere nel giusto, non abbia senso cercare una conciliazione ma si debba andare in causa.  
> PS: trovo quasi comico che un dipendente dell'Ade ti dica che la loro stima sia sbagliata

  Pensare di iniziare una causa che mi dicono va avanti per 3 gradi e intanto pagare le spese di un avvocato non mi entusiasma. Io trovo non comico ma scandaloso che si possano avere parametri cosi' assurdi e che sia l'utente a doversi dar da fare per dimostrarlo. Ho fatto una prova poco fa per un appartamento di un mio amico in Sicilia in un paese che ha affittato con fatica a 350 euro al mese. Secondo i loro parametri dovrebbero essere affittato a quasi 500: glielo trovano loro un inquilino disposto a pagare quella cifra?  :Mad: 
Si', l'impiegato dell'AdE mi ha detto che hanno le mani legate a volte perchè i controlli li fanno in base a questi parametri e che anche lui ha notato che alcuni appartamenti nella sua zona sono sopravvalutati. 
Quindi la mia speranza è che avendo un colloquio con il funzionario, quando mi chiamerà, si possa dialogare e risolvere. Spero di non essere stupidamente ottimista...

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Proprio in questi giorni, il 10 il senato ha approvato con rinvio alla camera, la legge comunitaria, ove anche a seguito dei richiami della Comunità Europea ( che ha aperto una prcedura di infrazione per contrarietà alla sesta direttiva), verrà abolito l'automatismo legato agli accertamenti basati sui valori OMI. Questo riguarderà l'IVA e le dirette, gli Uffici, nel frattempo, fanno sono PVC sulla base di codesta normativa in quanto non ancora abrogata....
Al nostro amico, che ha problemi di registro, non posso che consigliare, visto l'automatismo di questo tipo di accertamento, che di far contenzioso, dove un buon collega avvocato o commercialista di sicuro valorizzerà il fatto che l'immobile è rimasto sfitto per anni, e le altre caratteristiche dell'immobile.
La stessa Agenzia del Territorio afferma, infatti, che i valori Omi sono valori di massima in quanto solo una perizia può dare l'esatto valore di un immobile... se non hai fatto nero, ma solo contrattato il prezzo non vedo perchè pagare più imposte....

----------


## Hanso

Non c'è nessun nero, tutto documentato all'ultimo centesimo.
Intanto proverei a parlare con loro dopo agosto e poi se non sono soddisfatto ci penserò.
Ma come funzionerebbe il ricorso? Quanto dura di solito prima della sentenza finale? Le spese sostenute sarebbero tutte rimborsate in caso di vincita? Immagino che la cosa costi parecchio...

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Non c'è nessun nero, tutto documentato all'ultimo centesimo.
> Intanto proverei a parlare con loro dopo agosto e poi se non sono soddisfatto ci penserò.
> Ma come funzionerebbe il ricorso? Quanto dura di solito prima della sentenza finale? Le spese sostenute sarebbero tutte rimborsate in caso di vincita? Immagino che la cosa costi parecchio...

  I tempi dipendono dalle Commissioni, e le spese possono essere addebitate in sentenza, ma dipendede alla Commissione che può compensarle; in ogni caso tu sei tenuto a pagare il professionista che ti assiste. Gli avvocati hanno un tariffario basato sul valore della causa, i commercialisti (credo) più sul tempo impiegato, ma non ne sono sicura (non essendolo)....

----------


## Hanso

Pi&#249; ci penso e pi&#249; sembra fuori dal mondo..
Io riesco a spuntare un prezzo non dico equo, ma pi&#249; basso di quanto mi chiedono, prezzo che rimane comunque alto. Pago tutto e registro tutto nel rispetto della legge. Non c'&#232; una virgola fuori posto.
Arriva l'AdE e mi dice: _Non va bene, dovevi pagarlo di pi&#249; perch&#232; io voglio la mia parte e quello che hai pagato non mi basta_" E perch&#232; scusa? 
E su cosa si basa questa richiesta? Su una valutazione non al di sopra delle parti fatta a tavolino su parametri di parte! E il bello &#232; che io devo pure difendermi, devo pagare un avvocato, perderci tempo e energie e comunque soldi?  
Gli avvocati e il notaio che ho sentito mi dicono che non vale la pena fare ricorso per questa cifra  :Confused:  Quindi dovrei pagare una "multa" per qualcosa che non ho neanche commesso perch&#232; il difendermi mi costerebbe di pi&#249;? 
Mi sembra un meccanismo _leggermente_ vessatorio, o no?  :Mad: 
Non posso credere che non ci sia una tutela...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La tutela che l'ordinamento giuridico garantisce &#232; data dalla possibilit&#224; di ricorrere. Quanto alle spese la commissione tributaria potrebbe, anche in caso di vincita, dichiararle compensate tra le parti, con ci&#242; significando che ognuno si paga il suo. Non voglio smontarla ma per l'esperienza personale sotto il 60&#37; della maggior somma richiesta in sede di accertamento non vanno, almeno cos&#236; &#232; qui da me. 
Saluti

----------


## Hanso

> La tutela che l'ordinamento giuridico garantisce è data dalla possibilità di ricorrere. Quanto alle spese la commissione tributaria potrebbe, anche in caso di vincita, dichiararle compensate tra le parti, con ciò significando che ognuno si paga il suo. Non voglio smontarla ma per l'esperienza personale sotto il 60% della maggior somma richiesta in sede di accertamento non vanno, almeno così è qui da me. 
> Saluti

  Il che vuol dire, mi pare di capire, che se mi richiedono 5000 euro forse potrei spuntarla per 2000 euro con l'adesione. Se presento il ricorso e chiedo aiuto a un professionista  (e devo forzatamente perchè, quando il valore della controversia come in questo caso è superiore a 2582 euro, è obbligatoria l'assistenza di un difensore abilitato che deve sottoscrivere il ricorso e tutti gli atti processuali) l'avvocato quanto mi chiederà subito? 1000, 1500? E poi nel tempo? Ho già perso quindi prima di iniziare.....
Vada come vada mi tocca pagare.
Ma il punto vero è: perchè? Per cosa sono _punito_?  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La sua scelta di non difendere la sua correttezza non &#232; condivisibile. In questo modo lei glie la d&#224; gi&#224; vinta. 
Quanto poi al potere degli uffici di sindacare l'operato dei contribuenti &#232; nella legge che attribuisce poteri di accertamento all'Amministrazione Finanziaria. 
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

C'è chi viene accusato di reati penali e preferisci correre il rischio di finire in galera piuttosto che patteggiare una pena per un qualcosa che non ha commesso. 
Le ingiustizie possono capitare, le scelte sono volute.

----------


## Hanso

Mi &#232; appena venuta un'idea che spero mi salvi: qual &#232; il termine di decadenza per l'esercizio della rettifica e liquidazione? Due anni? 
Queste le mie date: La compravendita &#232; stata fatta alla fine di Maggio 2007,Leggo nella nota di trascrizione che mi ha dato il notaio la data del *8 giugno 2007*La notifica di rettifica e liquidazione dice _"avvisa di aver proceduto al controllo dei valori dichiarati per i beni e i diritti oggetto dell'atto registrato il 7-6-07....."_Nei calcoli per la maggiore imposta dicono: _Gli interessi dovuti sulla maggiore quota accertata sono dal 7-6-2007 al 4-6-2009_La notifica dice: _Il sottoscritto [nome funzionario AdE] ha notificato il presente atto il giorno 5 del mese di giugno 2009_.....La raccomandata &#232; arrivata in mia assenza e il postino ha lasciato avviso il *6/6/2009* (ero fuori citt&#224 :Wink: Ho trovato l'avviso al mio ritorno in citt&#224; e sono andato subito alla Posta a ritirarlo il *16/6/2009*: &#232; questa la data della notifica o quella al punto 5?
Che ne pensate? E' decaduto tutto?

----------


## Hanso

Io continuo a cercare e documentarmi (grazie a valeria nicoletti che con la sua risposta qui mi ha messo una pulce nell'orecchio).. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ho trovato questo articolo: CESSIONE IMMOBILI: ABROGATO L'ACCERTAMENTO IN BASE AL VALORE NORMALE 
Cosa vuol dire in parole povere, che se c'è stata una rettifica in base ai valori MOI come nel mio caso notificata a Giugno 2009, *la rettifica automaticamente non vale piu'?* 
Ne parlano anche nel sito dell'ANCE (le cose si sono smosse anche grazie alla formale denuncia presentata dall'ANCE alla Commissione europea)  Abrogazione dell`accertamento sulle cessioni di immobili in base al valore normale 
Che succederà ora?  :Cool:

----------

